# North GA. Elk??



## GAranger1403 (Aug 12, 2008)

These are from an elk farm in north GA. The guy invited me up to get in the pen with them. Its a 4000 acre tract of land so gettin natural lookin shots were easy. You would not believe how well a big elk can hide. It took me a while to find them. In all I found about 80 in one day. Cool place, unfortunatley, the animals you see here have probably become dinner recently.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 12, 2008)

love that first shot...what a gut!


----------



## rip18 (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice shots


----------



## SKEETER2 (Aug 12, 2008)

I like the second one, and that looks like some purty country


----------



## germag (Aug 12, 2008)

Great photos! That first one made me want to reach for my rifle.

There was a guy here in Cherokee County a few years ago that had 4 (illegally held) elk escape from him. One of them got hit by a car on I-575 (imagine that driver's surprise), and I think the rest of them were eventually shot.


----------



## Hoss (Aug 12, 2008)

Some good looking shots.  Thanks for sharing em.

Hoss


----------



## mshipman (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice shots those are beautiful animals


----------



## leo (Aug 13, 2008)

Good shots of that majestic animal


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 13, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> love that first shot...what a gut!



corn fed


----------



## Lee Woodie (Aug 13, 2008)

Great shots it dont get no better than that


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 13, 2008)

great shots !!! the second one, the critter on the right almost looks like a red stag.


----------



## copperhead3690 (Aug 14, 2008)

that second one is awesome! great captures on both!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 14, 2008)

*Elk Really in GA?*

Wow, that was a mighty fine looking 4 buck elk bachelor group you captured.  Appreciate your good job on the photos & efforts to get 'em on the forum for us!  Wonder if the folks getting shipped to their elk farm were related or not to a few years ago when a transportation company somehow had almost all 10 of their elk in their truck get loose in Cherokee County?


----------



## Tom Laubach (Aug 15, 2008)

The leaves are red and the horns are hard. Are these pictures this years (Aug) or last fall?


----------



## germag (Aug 15, 2008)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Wow, that was a mighty fine looking 4 buck elk bachelor group you captured.  Appreciate your good job on the photos & efforts to get 'em on the forum for us!  Wonder if the folks getting shipped to their elk farm were related or not to a few years ago when a transportation company somehow had almost all 10 of their elk in their truck get loose in Cherokee County?



That's the case I was talking about. As I recall, all but 4 were fairly quickly recaptured. Those 4 ran around for quite a while (several weeks) creating a lot of excitement....one of them was hit by a car. They didn't get loose from the truck, though as I recall. I think they were offloaded from the truck and were to be held at some facility and actually escaped from that facility. I think they had been there for a few days when they got away. It's been a few years ago and I can't remember all the details...but what I do recall was that there were some problems because the folks didn't have the permits they needed.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Aug 15, 2008)

These pics are from last fall.


----------

